# Correct dosage of metoclopramide?



## squidpop (Sep 16, 2015)

Article by Dana Krempels, Mary Cotter and Gil Stanzione
Says the dosage for metocloprimide is - metoclopramide (1.0-1.5 mg/kg q12h).
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.pdf


But Medirabbit says 0.5 mg/kg tid - qid, PO, SC.
http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/GI_stimulation/metoclopramide.ht


There's a big difference between .5 and 1.5 per kg. 

I wonder what the correct dosage is?


----------



## ilovepets (Sep 16, 2015)

this would be a question to ask your vet!!


----------



## stevesmum (Sep 16, 2015)

Perhaps they are each talking about different strengths of the drug.


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 16, 2015)

Both of those dosages are actually pretty similar...
I think it would depend all on ones personal opinion and how severe the stasis is.
The difference here is that stronger dose is given less often then that weaker dose. 3-4x a day vs twice a day. So that depends, how often does your rabbit need it?


----------



## squidpop (Sep 17, 2015)

Last time my rabbit had it, it was prescribed .5mg/kg twice a day. So I guess that was a little less then the media rabbit dose. Rabbit recovered though.


----------

